# Working The Sea.



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

A do***entary about a family of fishermen and the small town of Sidmouth in East Devon. A place and people I know.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Really enjoyed that video! Makes a nice change from Deadliest Catch and the like. 
Thanks for sharing.
regards
Roger


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you Roger, glad you enjoyed it. 

Regards.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Dartskipper said:


> A do***entary about a family of fishermen and the small town of Sidmouth in East Devon. A place and people I know.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hydX8ojVJMg&feature=youtu.be


Roy, many thanks for posting the poignant video. Some of my ancestors were from the area and my father's mother was from Ottery St Mary. 

Cheers

Taff


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Taff, Ottery has grown a bit recently, but the middle of town is the same. I used to bank at Ottery when I had a business in Seaton some years ago. I kept the account there when I moved away, but only once did a clerk remark on the name, because her family were from Tipton St. John, just up the road!

My Dad and I knew Stan Bagwell when he was running his boats, and we always bought our fresh fish from him.

Cheers,

Roy.


----------

